# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  как установить 538 конфигурацию 1с 7.7

## rnp

Подскажите,пожалуйста,я скачала 538 конфиг.,не могу установить

----------


## DMLangepas

афигеть, а какая стоит? а как ставите? на каком месте остановились та? что именно не получается

----------


## DMLangepas

зовите специалиста тогда, если же представления нет как это и что делать. И искать нет времени

----------

